# custom finger spacer



## olafff (Apr 25, 2013)

Did you try to fit it to your fingers shape ?

That blue finger holding string is terrible though, I got rid of mine during the first week. Game me a scar for like a month ! I shoot without it now.


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

The shape fits pretty comfortably now, but it's easy to tweak with a file if needed. I hate that string, too. The elastic bands on the Mamba look better, too. Maybe I should have just gotten one of those instead!


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I've switched all three of my elite tabs over from the cord to a piece of elastic....3 foot piece of elastic from walmart was $2....worth every penny.


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

ballet, please post some pics so I can copy!


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Mamba sells the standard finger spacer for 7.49. It went right on my Cavalier Elite without any modification. Regards
Norman


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nifty! You should try the W&W 360 cordovan tab though. I used to use the tab you have but I switched to the W&W and I like it way more. The finger spacer is shaped very similar to the custom one you have. Plus the strap that secures it to your fingers is a really comfortable leather strap.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

olafff said:


> That blue finger holding string is terrible though, I got rid of mine during the first week. Game me a scar for like a month ! I shoot without it now.


if you are clamping your fingers together that hard then that's a fault in of itself. removing the cord might disguise that, but you are better off recognising it and eliminating it.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

We designed our new spacer to be more comfy for the archer by overmolding it with rubber.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

baller said:


> I've switched all three of my elite tabs over from the cord to a piece of elastic....3 foot piece of elastic from walmart was $2....worth every penny.


Thats what I do much more comfortable.

The stock AAE spacer I did what the Koreans do with them. Replace them with something more comfortable!!! I use the clear rubber spacer from a Soma neonin tab its similar in shape to the ELI spacers but over in the UK ELI kit is just not available.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I even made my own tab out of brass. It's the same shape as the Soma but with other dimensions that fit my hand better. 
The spacer is made up of a combination of thermoplastics and sugru.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Nice tab, Julle. Those look like the old prototype KSL tabs. RAs used to have to manually bend the palm plate inward to fit better.


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

I love your monster brass tab!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

gairsz said:


> We designed our new spacer to be more comfy for the archer by overmolding it with rubber.
> 
> View attachment 1702751


that looks really nice. Though i would want two screws in it to hold it in place to make sure it doesnt swivel. 

Chris


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Here is a photo of my modified AAE Elite Cordovan Finger Tab. I replaced the finger brace string with 1/2"
elastic band and replaced the finger spacer with a Black Mamba standard spacer. Now it is much more comfortable
and easy to put on and take off. Total cost 8.00. Regards
Norman


----------

